# Travels with Big Bikes around Thailand



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

I would like that people who has BIG BIKES and ride around Thailand will share their experiences of nice places to visit. 
Maybe i can find some guys who has BIG BIKE and they are looking for more friends to join in weekend trips from Bangkok. 
Also it will be nice if everyone write what kind of Bike has. 
Thanks
lane:


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mindaugas said:


> I would like that people who has BIG BIKES and ride around Thailand will share their experiences of nice places to visit.
> Maybe i can find some guys who has BIG BIKE and they are looking for more friends to join in weekend trips from Bangkok.
> Also it will be nice if everyone write what kind of Bike has.
> Thanks
> lane:



Mindaugas,

Perhaps you didn't read a posting awhile back that the major cause of death of Brits in Thailand was motorbike accidents. I'm sure that's not just Brits either. My gut instinct tells me that to some Thails a farang on a motorbike [or motor cycle to us Yanks] is a fair target. I think we already have a target on our ass - no use making it too easy for them! My humble opinion or course - your mileage may vary.

Serendipity2


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

In my country much more accidents than here. People not recognize motor cycles on the road. Here is not easy also, always need to keep eyes all around because u never know where crazy Thai can turn. In Bangkok not dangerous because no high speed there, more than 3 gear can't go as i drive to the office and to home only. 
I'll try my best to be careful, thanks for info!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mindaugas said:


> In my country much more accidents than here. People not recognize motor cycles on the road. Here is not easy also, always need to keep eyes all around because u never know where crazy Thai can turn. In Bangkok not dangerous because no high speed there, more than 3 gear can't go as i drive to the office and to home only.
> I'll try my best to be careful, thanks for info!


Mindaugas,

Keep the shiny side up!


----------

